# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  La zona de baño del gorgo de la escalera. Anna

## perdiguera

Una vez resuelto el tema del acertijo, paso a subir las fotos correspondientes a la visita a este lugar.
Hace un año, más o menos subí unas fotos desde la parte superior y bajando hasta la zona de baños. Esta vez he intentado buscar un acceso al pie de la cascada y lo único que he conseguido es poder verla desde dos ubicaciones distintas ambas nuevas para mí. Supongo que el siguiente viaje por la zona encontraré el camino que lleva al mismo pie de  manera que pueda entrar en la cueva que hay tras él.

Vamos con las fotos

Vista general de la cascada.


Un poco más de cerca con el zoom a tope



La zona de pozas que se aprovecha para el baño.



La salida del río, como se llame.



Por ahí he de encontrar una senda



La escalera que le da nombre. Como se ve debe haber, nunca la he visto, una cascada superior cuando haya agua en abundancia, ahora las pozas se llenan por surgencias.



Desde otro punto de vista más retrasado encima de la zona de pozas.



Dos instantáneas de la zona de baños desde dos ubicaciones distintas





Creo que debe ser ese el camino a utilizar para bajar...



Esto es todo lo que han dado de sí la primera parte de las vacaciones de este año.

La próxima producción de imágenes se tendrá que esperar a la segunda quincena de septiembre. Mientras tanto sólo mensajes de texto.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

